# cymbalta



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

MRI came back that I had migraines but no MS.

Told Nurse Practitioner that I was having nerve issues and she wants to put me on Cymbalta.

Doee anyone take this?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I took cymbalta after years of therapy from a car accident. Initially it helped but in the long run WORST thing I ever did........... RUN........... Told a friend who was also on it about the side effects I was having. He denied any problems and months later he also experienced problems. If and when you ever get off of it is what I would imagine is like a junky getting off illegal drugs. Just my experience.


----------



## rubygirl (Dec 21, 2012)

why what were the awful side effects?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I need to be diagnosed with something and the practitioner is choosing fibro. I am not a big proponent of that as I feel it is a catch all diagnosis.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

rubygirl said:


> why what were the awful side effects?


Doc initially was concerned with kidney or liver functions at first. Then started getting daily mild headaches with sensitivity to light. The worst was my brain. It wanst mine anymore. Felt like it was being controlled. Crying for no reason then down in the dumps depression then didn't care. Felt useless then suicidal thoughts. Took a good month to get over the effects the drug had on my brain. Unless you are monitored with blookwork to check liver and kidney function and a psyciatrist to watch your mood and thoughts this drug is dangerous. For the most part I like who I am on cymbalta I didn't know who I was. My friend swore he was going to end up in a mental hospital from cymbalta.

I hear you loud and clear about the pain its consuming. After that car accident I was in a body cast for 2 months. Every breath I took was in pain. I tried it all every pill they pushed. Physical therapy by 3 different places 5 chrioptractor ligh therapy, bio feedback, massage like 50 sessions. The spinal surgeon said I was going to be in pain the rest of my life. My diagnoses was hypermobile spine from my but to my head. Arthritis in C1 thru C5 and L3 to L5.

Everyone is different. It may take time to figure out what works for you. Diet, exercise, meditation, accupuncture, suppliments, and the list goes on. The key is to stay away from what aggrivates your symptoms. It can easily even be a food allergy. Fresh air is free and always worth the breath. Nothing is a miracle cure to relieve the pain. I am soo sorry you are dealing with this.


----------

